# Comfortable car seat for long distance driving?



## iot (Aug 1, 2006)

I was wondering if I could get some advice/recommendation regarding a car seat that would be comfortable for long distance driving, as we are moving from NY to California in August and would like to drive. DD is four years old, about 38'' and about 36 lbs. I would like a five-point harness seat and preferably something that she would not outgrew too quick. I looked at the britax website but I am overwhelmed by the choices (and a bit by the prices as well, but we really would like something very comfortable for DD, so we might have to spend the money!) and I have no way to tell which are more likely to be comfortable (DD tends to complain about the seat not being comfortable after 20 minutes or so of driving, we currently have an Evenflo Triumph).

Thank you in advance!


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

At that age and size I would consider- nautilus, frontier, safeguard and regent.

We have a safeguard and a regent. The regent is a HUGE bear of a seat. Highest strap heights on the market, will keep a child harnessed longer than anything else.

We LOVE our safeguard. Love love love it. EASIEST install ever and dd is quite comfy in it.

-Angela


----------



## DevaMajka (Jul 4, 2005)

Ds had an Evenflo Triumph that he found horribly uncomfortable (as far as I can tell about his reactions, anyway). We replaced it with a Radian and he finds it quite comfortable, even on long trips (though 2 hours is the longest we've done). It doesn't seem like it has a lot of padding, but the padding that it has must be high quality.
I think the more expensive models have slightly more padding. We have just the basic Radian65


----------



## soxthecatrules (Oct 20, 2008)

We just returned from a long roadtrip. DS rode in a Nautilus. DD RF in a ComfortSport. Both babes were as a good as gold the whole time.


----------



## katie9143 (Oct 3, 2006)

my dd who is 3' tall and about 35 lbs appears to be equally comfortable in both her marathon and frontier. to me, the marathon seems better for a longer trip cuz it seems to recline more and the frontier sits up more, BUT the head wings on the frontier seem to hold her head from falling forward and her legs dont dangle like they do in the marathon...the frontier would def last you longer since it harnesses to 80 vs 65 and then converts to a booster.


----------



## sunnymw (Feb 28, 2007)

If you are able to try them in any store, I'd try out the Nautilus, Frontier, and possibly Regent in person. Let her sit in them and tell you what she thinks


----------



## iot (Aug 1, 2006)

Thank you all for your recommendations! for some reason, the safeguard looks to me like it would be quite comfortable. DH is of the opinion that the least "plastic" parts, the more comfy the seat is likely to be (but of course, this is just intuition). I like the Nautilus and the Frontier as well. The Regent looks quite bulky to me, but if it's comfy and safe this may not be a huge issue. I think I can find most of them in stores around, so I'll go ahead and have DD try them. Thank you so much, it can be very hard to find a safe and comfortable seat withouth some guidance and recommendations!


----------



## hottmama (Dec 27, 2004)

I think if I had a smallish 4 yr. old I'd buy a Nautilus or Frontier, it will harness her until she's plenty old enough for a booster and then convert to one. We have a Regent and a Radian and the kids seem to find them comfy. My 6 yr. old definitely prefers the Regent to a booster comfort-wise.


----------

